# Grilled ham and thigh sandwich



## Captain Morgan (Jan 18, 2010)

Grilling ham is under-appreciated.  I got a 26 dollar
spiral sliced ham marked down from 26 bucks to 8 bucks.

Most of it is in the freezer, but I grilled some ham slices with
a course sweet honey sauce, grilled boneless skinless thighs
with bbq sauce and made a dang fine sandwich.










add some arugula, pickles and baby swiss....


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 18, 2010)

Damn Captain Morgan it is lunch time ... I afraid all I have here is PB&J. I gotta go to the store! That is one great lookin' sammie


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 18, 2010)

Nnnnnnnooooooicccceeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 18, 2010)

WOW! Now Scotty has some competition in who makes the best sammies!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 18, 2010)

he loses points for cutting it in half.


----------



## john pen (Jan 18, 2010)

hmm..Chicken and ham...whoda' thunk ? Looks good !


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Now that's different.
I'd eat that!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd eat two of those!


----------



## Griff (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a combination that didn't immediately come to mind -- my mind at least. But hey, its looks real tasty.


----------



## Shores (Jan 19, 2010)

Great looking sandwich!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 19, 2010)

Griff said:
			
		

> That's a combination that didn't immediately come to mind -- my mind at least. But hey, its looks real tasty.


Your right, but after you think about it that cappy is a genius!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 19, 2010)

I keep coming back to this post just to drool over the picture of the sammie


----------



## surfinsapo (Jan 20, 2010)

Jim, those look awesome... you're right about grilled ham.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 20, 2010)

kinda surprised at the responses here....ya'll know I'm a caveman cook and
will throw anything together, including beans on a sandwich.

I had intended the ham for other uses, but when I tasted it, and found
the great smoke flavor with a different sauce than I used on the chicken,
I had to put it on the same sandwich.

Again, I hope all of you throw some ham on the grill next time you
fire something up...I was really surprised how good it was....almost
a transformation.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jan 20, 2010)

Some of the simplest things turn out the best!  You never think about quick grilling ideas. It's mostly doing things in a big way.  Great post CM


----------



## BluzQue (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the way you think *Captain*  
Nice sandwich idea!

 8)


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 23, 2010)

Yep you nailed that one to the wall.  Great pics.  You oughtta hang that pic on your wall or wear it around your neck like your the new SC "Flava Flave"     8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 24, 2010)

yeeeaahhhhhh boooyyyeeeeeee


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 24, 2010)

A week later and I still want one of those sandwiches .... That is an onion bun isn't it?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 24, 2010)

yep, but they burnt the  onions, the bastards..


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 24, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeeeaahhhhhh boooyyyeeeeeee



       

I wish I had photoshop...........


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 26, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I'd eat two of those!



I'd eat three of those


----------

